# Looking for a printer that can work with a Deconetwork backend



## ljeffer (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking for a reliable dtg t-shirt printer/fulfillment services for an internet based store.

*Our facts and needs*

We have roughly 400 designs that can be customized by the website visitors. 
The backend of the store is provided by deconetwork. Which will provide printer with production ready art and mailing labels. 
Apparel items will be sourced by the printer and will need access to the following apparel items for women and girls:
t-shirts
tanks
sweatshirts
hoodies
onsies
bibs


Today -- be awesome!


----------



## inksee (Nov 8, 2012)

Did you ever find a suitable printer? If not we can help for sure. Shoot me a message and we can talk more.


----------

